# Can someone add 1% battery mod to this systemUI.apk for me?



## stastnysnipes26 (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a softkey mod built into this bugless beast systemUI.apk that I want to keep, yet I want to add a 1% battery mod, but I don't know how to do xml edits and all that jazz. Here is the zip with the modified apk.

http://www.mediafire.com/?rzou0b9nbvmkzo9


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

I posted something like this a few days ago. Nate added the XML file in the thread. Give it a read

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## stastnysnipes26 (Jul 13, 2011)

can you link me to the post?


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/20444-battery-png/page__p__543736#entry543736


----------



## stastnysnipes26 (Jul 13, 2011)

yea, I don't know how to decompile an apk either...lol


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Post the battery images you want to use and I can do it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

he said to download it from his theme and youre able to drag and drop the file . it didnt work for me tho. maybe youll have better luck


----------



## stastnysnipes26 (Jul 13, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> Post the battery images you want to use and I can do it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


http://www.mediafire...kian2d7jak1kkrm

Oh, and I threw a charging animation in there too. Not sure if that makes any difference. apply it if you can. if not, no big deal.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Is the charging animation 1-100? I'm back at work so I won't be able to get to it for a few hours.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## stastnysnipes26 (Jul 13, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> Is the charging animation 1-100? I'm back at work so I won't be able to get to it for a few hours.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


yes it is.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

try this http://www.mediafire.com/?74nhj98ucg18kkg


----------



## stastnysnipes26 (Jul 13, 2011)

flashing the new BB bi-weekly and I'll let you know. I've been flashing that softkey mod zip over every version of BB that has dropped because I know Pete doesn't do much to the framework so I imagine it won't hurt anything.


----------



## stastnysnipes26 (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks like it worked perfectly. Thank you soo much. Greatly appreciated


----------



## mwalt2 (Sep 12, 2011)

stastnysnipes26 said:


> yea, I don't know how to decompile an apk either...lol


You type "apktool d SystemUI.apk". Then you make your changes. Then you type "apktool b SystemUI SystemUInew.apk". Rename SystemUInew.apk to SystemUI.apk or take the classes.dex (for smali changes), resources.arsc (for some .xml changes), or the res (for images and other xml's) and replace the ones in the original apk (this is my preferred method). I've linked a version of apktool that works for ICS. It's really simple and something everyone should spend 5 minutes and learn. Nothing like not being reliant on others . It'll also come in handy when you want to keep your softkey mod whenever that apk is updated.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/405475/working-apktool.zip


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

mwalt2 said:


> You type "apktool d SystemUI.apk". Then you make your changes. Then you type "apktool b SystemUI SystemUInew.apk". Rename SystemUInew.apk to SystemUI.apk or take the classes.dex (for smali changes), resources.arsc (for some .xml changes), or the res (for images and other xml's) and replace the ones in the original apk (this is my preferred method). I've linked a version of apktool that works for ICS. It's really simple and something everyone should spend 5 minutes and learn. Nothing like not being reliant on others . It'll also come in handy when you want to keep your softkey mod whenever that apk is updated.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/405475/working-apktool.zip


He has to install the framework first. But yes, it's simple. There is also no need renaming while building since the fresh built apk gets thrown in the dist folder.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------

